# Real reviews of womens hunting clothing



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

So what does everyone wear hunting? Being short and chunky, mens things just don't work. I found some fleece bib's at cabelas (nice feature for nature calls too) that are a great warmth layer. I have been wearing Red Head's endura skin top as a base layer (and it's the most awesome thing I've ever worn) but my top layer I'm not happy with. I have a cabelas jacket but it's not exactly what I want. Finally broke down and ordered cabelas revolution fleece (they have it in a ladies version) insulated and hemmed to my 28 inch inseam. It sucked! I was so disappointed, the waist of the pants had rubber elastic which irritated my skin almost instantly and it was the noisiest set of clothes I've ever worn in my life. And it wasn't even fleece, it was more like silent suede. My BF could hear me walking the next room away! so back it went.

Who has something WARM that WORKS and is made for WOMEN? I have a pair of Berne bibs that are good for rifle hunting, but they could use more insulation and are canvas, therefore too noisy for bow hunting. Or are we just doomed to suffer?

So if you have something, please post specifics! Links would be great too!

thanks,
Robin


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

If you are willing to spend the money, your not going to find _anything_ better than Raven Wear.

Hands down top of the food chain in hunting cloths. 
All garments are custom made to fit _you_.

Warm ? LOL You'll never be cold again.
Comfortable? Don't even bother getting undressed after your hunt, just curl up in a ball and drift off to sleep.

I'm not kidding.

These are pricey. But also an investment that will last you a lifetime.

Raven Wear is owned and operated by a lady as well, so she knows what the deal is when it comes to womens clothing. They are out of Canada.

PM me if you'd like her contact number.


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I need a second job to pay for those! Maybe I'll start saving my pennies now...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

There have been a few threads over the past few years about women's hunting clothing. Many places have been suggested as to what is available but there has not been a lot of feedback as to what has really worked well. So..........if anyone would like to add their comments, that would be great.

I am also shopping for some new clothing (lost some weight and maybe if I invested enough into clothing, I'd keep it off, lol  ). I think I'm going to go with the under armour gear for the base layer. Especially since I have a good walk in, followed by sitting still and I get cold easy. I can't spend a fortune but after buying my Rocky's for ice fishing, I realized spending the extra dime in the long run is well worth it for me. They will last forever and my feet will be warm.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

sometimes you don't have to spend the big bucks to get your deer. when i shot mine i had on dirty jeans and t-shirt and a light jacket, not a inch of scent-lock, we just had the wind in our favor. now it's getting cold and big brother's carhartts just aren't cutting it... but i'm not made of money either. i say check out your sunday paper ads or be prepared to spend good money on good clothes from the big names. and ya know, christmas is just around the corner... start your list early!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I got a Walls parka. It is a little big but there is velcro at the wrist to help keep my hands slicking out from the sleeves! It was about $100 I think. It is water proof and really really warm. In fact, I wear it when I ice fish. I think my bibs are Walls too. They are relatively cheap. I have found the women's specific stuff is cut too close and or not warm enough. I do have the Cabela's micro suede rain gear and that stuff is great. If it isn't too cold out, I just wear sweats and go out in my rain gear. It is breathable and keeps me dry.


----------



## jab91864 (Oct 29, 2005)

Walking thru the swamp the other day I realized I really need to get better clothes for myself. I have the legs of my one pc suit rolled up and the crotch is almost to my knees. Very irritating !!

I guess in the past I just figured why spend so much on good hunting clothes that fit better when I don't get out enough to justify the cost. But the kids are older now and starting to hunt so I'm re-thinking my time in the woods !!

~Julie


----------



## Amy (Nov 11, 2005)

I bought a pair of "late season" camo bibs from Cabela's, Double lined, but not bulky. Size Large, fits my 5'6 165# frame perfectly. I stay very warm in them, but they are not water proof.


----------

